# Question about the forums



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

How do I set a personal Avatar? Thanks for any help.

chris


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep. After looking for several hours, I finally break down and ask on the forum. Then, within minutes, I find my own answer.

Please disregard.

chris


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2007)

Well how do you?


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

- Look at the top-right corner of the page.

- Click the word "Profile" found just under the "Search" button.

- At the bottom of the page, find the text box called "Link to off-site Avatar".

- Enter the URL to the image you want to use (I use a photo I have stored on PhotoBucket.com that I use as an avatar on a few different forums).

- Click "Submit"

Just keep in mind, the image has to be less then 80 * 80 pixels and less then 8Kb in size.


----------

